

Darwin (1960s programming game) - 1amzave
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_(programming_game)

======
fredley
It's interesting that the game is called Darwin and the 'unbeatable' program
was one that took on evolutionary properties.

------
1amzave
More at: <http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~doug/darwin.pdf>

(Probably should have submitted that as the primary link.)

------
reedcat
Is there a more advanced (online) version? Something similar to RoboWar but
w/o having to install Visual Basic?

~~~
eru
Do you know Core Wars? It's doesn't count as the same game, but shoots into a
similar vein.

------
willvarfar
see also corewars

